# Laguna 14/12 vs Rikon 10-326 Bandsaw Options - Help Please!



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

All,

I know similar questions have come up multiple times on this forum. I have read through a lot of these threads.

However, I am hoping we can limit this thread to a simple vote between the two aforementioned saws.

Woodcraft has the Laguna 14-12 for 10% off - with final price of approximately $1,000
Woodcraft will have the Rikon 10-326 for 15% off in march, resulting in a final price of approximately $850.

That's a $150 difference between the two saws, but I'm not sweating. I am more interested in buying the better saw

Please note these are the ONLY two saws I'm considering. So with all due respect to other brands (Grizzly, Jet, Delta, etc., etc.), I would likely to kindly request fellow forum members to simply vote which between the two aforementioned saws would you choose.

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

The specs on the Rikon look good. I own the Laguna and really like the build quality on it. I chose the Laguna over the Rikon because of some iffy reviews on the Rikon-I'm not positive it's the same model, though.


----------



## Steve_C (Feb 22, 2017)

I literally just went thru the same dilemma! After a LOT of time spent online and in the store I chose the Laguna. I have only had it setup for two days and so far I love it. The main reason came down to the ceramic guides. I really believe both saws would be tough to beat, and would suite my needs. But the Laguna really hit every button and I think the ceramic are my preference.

I don't think you can really go wrong with either,


----------



## BrettLuna (Nov 10, 2016)

I recently bought the Laguna 14|12 but I've never pawed the Rikon model. A lot of the specs and features look very, very similar. As mentioned, the Laguna comes with ceramic guides but the Rikon guides look like they're stout and easy to adjust. Aside from other bells and whistles (like the Laguna's blade tracking window) the choice may come down to what you think of the build quality and ergonomics. Like Steve_C, I'm really happy with my saw.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks fellas. I'm hoping others would continue to chime in.

FWIW - I spoke to the staff at Woodcraft and they confessed that they have much higher profit margins on the Rikons than the Laguna. However, even with that being the case, the claimed that if "[they] were to give an honest recommendation, [they] would recommend the Laguna". This is all assuming that we were pushing the $150 price difference aside. They added that "Lagunas just seem to have a better build quality." Lastly, they added that they have a Lauguan 14-12 setup in their woodshop attached to the store that is pretty much running day-in and day-out by club members and the members seem very pleased with it.

All that being said, I have heard that Rikon made vast improvements between their 10-325 models vs 10-326 models. The 10-326 now has 1.75HP (similar to Laguna), larger table and more versatile fence, etc. all for $150 lower.

As I was conducting my search, I fond the following two reviews very helpful re the Laguna:









The user from the second review above rated the saw a "B-" and claimed that they "would NOT" buy the saw again. He claimed the main reason for not recommending the saw is because of the ceramic guides. Which really puzzled me because others users have been very excited and pleased with the ceramic guides.

Please continue posting thoughts. I plan on making my decision very soon.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The problem you have is that no one buys both and compares them over time. You either get first impressions of one or sometimes both, or you get reasonable review of the one the reviewer purchased.

I have the 14/12 and I like it a lot. I like the ceramic guides a whole lot. I think the small stuff, like the fence, the window and the dust collection are great. Build quality on mine was excellent. I did have two issues, one of which was just an adjustment, handled over the phone fast, and the other required a replacement part (the blade insert) and it was shipped promptly. So, for me Laguna service has been very good.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

My vote would be the Laguna. I have a Luguna LT 18 and love that saw, and also have looked at the 14/12 in person and thought it was better than the Rikon. 
I also have a older Rikon 10-325 that I put on Carter guilds (there guilds were there week spot ) which made the saw. 
I think the ceramic guides are the way to go.


----------



## Wilt191 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey D, any final decision yet? I have been agonizing over the same choices as you for quite some time. Especially with the Rikon sale approaching. While I have no personal experience to speak of with Rikon, based on research it does appear Rikon has stepped up their game with the 326 vs. 325. It sounds like customer service for Rikon gets a passing grade based on reviews and Laguna has steadily improved in that department as well. I don't have personal experience with either. An interesting comparison on ceramic guides is CWI Stallion bandsaws. They talk about dovetail attachments vs. glued in guides. Not sure if that means anything to you, but interesting nonetheless.
http://www.cwimachinery.com/product/stallion-deluxe-14-bandsaw-1-5-hp/

I am intrigued by the Rikons tool-less adjustments. I fell into the trap of not changing bandsaw blades as often as I should have because the guides on my Grizzly were time consuming. Nothing particular tricky, but when it's tough to balance life with shop time on the weekends, anything that saves time I'm all for. I have been leaning towards the Rikon for some time now and am looking for that final push

Let us know if you have decided.


----------



## Steve_C (Feb 22, 2017)

After using the New Laguna for a while longer I can say I love it. Exceptionally smooth and quite. I have changed the blade three times now just to try different blades and changing them is a snap, but re-adjusting the lower guides is very tight fit for your hands. I do have to tilt the table, but that's very easy and it has been spot on after I rotate it back.

I made a cabinet to raise it up to an acceptable height for me and add some drawers and wheels. Other the the tight confines of adjusting the lower guide I can't imagine I could ask for anything more. The cabinet has been clean after cutting a fair amount so the dust collection and the brushes are working fine.

(Sorry about the sideways Pic, I can't find a way to rotate it????)


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Wilt191,

Sorry I haven't posted here in a while. I ended buying the Laguna 14-12. In addition to the comments posted above, I had few fellow forum members Private Message me sharing their experience with the Laguna 14-12. They did not want their comments to be misconstrued as bashing other brands and thus preferred to PM. In addition, it was also the members and staff at Woodcraft that convinced me to go for the Laguna.

All that being said, I have yet to open my saw. Usually, I can't wait to unbox my new purchases; however, I fell sick (flu) shortly after my purchase. In addition, this time of the year is extremely busy for me - I'm in public accounting .

I hope to unbox my saw in the immediate near future and share my experience.

Thanks,
D


----------



## scatruler (Nov 25, 2016)

So how'd you make out?

Great thread - I was at the exact same place - Laguna 14-12 vs Rikon 10-326, and had settled on the Rikon, but now I'm back to Laguna damn it…lol


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Local Woodcraft employee says he prefers the Rikon326. The sale really makes it difficult to spend the extra dough for the Laguna and Rikon has stepped up their game. Kind of like choosing between a Ford and Chevy. 
I'm leaning 326.


----------



## ravensrock (Nov 26, 2013)

I think you'll be pleased with the Laguna. It's the one I have and have had no complaints. I think I use it on every project. Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had my RIKON 10-325 14in for 7yr and counting. After an initial learning curve, I eventually fell in like with this RIKON. Had some frustrations with the upper and lower rollers, along with my learning curve. That said, I have no problems with my Rikon, though I would like to see that new "tool-less" roller adjusting mechanism. Sounds great.

And just like Wilt191, I too have fallen into the trap of leaving my 3/4in re-saw blade mounted all-of-the-time… 8-( Because of that, I am now considering picking up the 10in RIKON 10-305 for doing curves and smaller stuff. I have switched out my BS blades on projects, but as soon as I do, I find that I need to go back and re-saw something else before continuing! Hence, I have been putting off "other" projects for the above bad habit… 8^(

I also have an old 16in Delta Scroll Saw, but that just does not cover the deficit…

*
My vote is for having TWO (2) bandsaws!* One for re-saw and one for curves/detail work. After all, my 14in BS has more than paid for itself in re-sawing 8/4 and 12/4 lumber. In other words it has earned it's keep.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Hefner 18" and hoping that will cover the gap between the two.


----------



## nitro28 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have the Rikon 10-326 and am very happy with the purchase. I have used the Laguna at a friends and have nothing bad to say about it. It certainly looks cooler. They are great at making their machines look cool. I just didn't like the issues I kept reading about with their manuals being poorly written for certain tools and less than stellar customer service at times. I'm sure Rikon probably has some issues with that as well though. I have a big resaw 3/4 blade on the Rikon right now and it does a really nice job of plowing through my hardwoods. Only issue I have is when I am cutting logs using my jig, I need more table on the outfeed.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

BTW, I forgot to mention that the replacement roller bearings for the 14in RIKON 10-325 are cheap!...

http://reviews.vxb.com/Miniature-Bearings/10-Skateboard-Bearing-608-2RS-Sealed-8x22x7-Miniature.html

$13 BUCKS for 10! That works for me anytime! After finding this out, all problems went away!...


----------



## Minnesotawood (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been going back and forth myself. I had picked the Rikon and I even went into Woodcraft to buy one on the last day of this most recent sale and someone had gotten it 20 minutes before me. So I started comparing the Rikon 10-324 to the Laguna 14BX. It wasn't even close. The sales guys said go with the Rikon as they sell more, but I really wanted that foot brake so I think I might get the BX after saving more. I went in today and chatted with my sales guy I know well. He said they use the Laguna in the back and everyone loves it. The thing that kind of bugs me about the Rikon is that fence and how it hits the miter slot when you move it. You have to lift it up. I know..stupid thing, but there is something about a smooth gliding fence. Keep saving is what my plan is.


----------



## Wilt191 (Jan 12, 2011)

Minnesotawood, your concern on the Rikon 10-326 fence is no longer a concern. The saw ships with an instruction addendum and a reconfigured HDPE add-on on the fence bottom at the far end of the fence away from the rail. I have not spent enough time with the saw to offer a valid revue other than I have not had any issues or regrets in the 2 months since I have purchased it. Adjustability of fence, table and guides are all simple and accurate. So far, so good.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

If your life is not complicated enough yet look at JET 14" DELUXE PRO, they have 10% quite regularly


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I've had my Rikon for a couple of months now and I love it. The price got down to under $800 so that made it even sweeter. My local Woodcraft swear by the 326 and so does another local tool dealer. Both sell Laguna. Never used the Laguna but the 326 is so great to use I can't see wanting to have to fuss with ceramic Guides. These guides are so easy to set it's ridiculous. Nice to see Rikon step up heir game and fix the little problems they had with the 324.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

I just wanted to circle back to this thread after using my bandsaw now for a month.

Overall review, I absolutely love it. I followed the youtube videos on how to set it up. The assembly went smoothly and I was able to do it without a helping hand.

Maybe I just got a good piece, but so far there have been no issues with the saw. It passed the nickel test the day I set it up. It runs super smooth and dust collection is awesome.

As of right now, I have nothing to complain about and am very happy with my purchase. I will certainly post back here in the event I start having issues.

For now, I'll give this saw a 5/5


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm having this same basic internal debate.

Whether to wait and get the Rikon 10-326 when they have a sell or to get the Laguna 14/12 while Rocker is having a 10% of Laguna Tools sale.

Decisions, decisions…..

Is the Laguna worth $150 more than the Rikon? By the time I get the mobile base, the Laguna would actually be more like $300 more.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Tay,

I ended up going with the Laguna - and I absolutely love it. That being said, you won't go wrong with either. My friend bought the Rikon and he loves it. Although it's a lot of money, my two cents would be to not stress too much about it. You will be happy with both.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I own an older 14 inch Rikon and the Laguna 14/12. I agree with you. Both are good.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Now the Grizzly G0513ANV - 17", 2 HP bandsaw is one sale for $100 off. The shipping is $109, but the total would only be $934. Where does this Grizzly stand in comparison to the 2 bandsaws previously discussed?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Now the Grizzly G0513ANV - 17", 2 HP bandsaw is one sale for $100 off. The shipping is $109, but the total would only be $934. Where does this Grizzly stand in comparison to the 2 bandsaws previously discussed?
> 
> - TaySC


I had that saw and loved it. Only reason I sold it was because I picked up a 36" Tannewitz and couldn't justify taking up the additional floor space. I use my bandsaw more than any other tool in the shop. 
If I had to get another bandsaw, it would more than likely be a Grizzly.

That said, Laguna for a long time has had a reputation for making premium bandsaws, so long as you bought the European models. If you're going to buy one that's made in Taiwan, then the Grizzly comes into play as many times, these tools are all made in the same factory.

Laguna has had customer service issues in the past but it looks like they cleaned up that mess quite well recently and any issue I had with Grizzly, which is rare, had been taken care of promptly.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Woody, any thoughts on the Rikon?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Woody, any thoughts on the Rikon?
> 
> - TaySC


If you have a chance to get your hands on it and like it, I wouldn't be afraid of buying it. Rikon has been building a good reputation and has a pretty loyal following. If I recall, and please double check, they have one of the best warranties in the business. That's just going off the top of my head.

When I was looking for a bandsaw just for cutting curves, I almost got a Rikon 10 or 12", I can't recall which one. Then, a Grizzly 18" came up on Craigslist for $250 so I would have been an idiot to not jump all over that.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Saw the Laguna today in a Rockler store, next to a Jet and a Powermatic. The Laguna was the only one that seemed to have a good bit of plastic on it, especially the guide bearings. I take from the positive reviews that there are no issues with this for anyone with the Laguna 14/12?

Ceramic guides?


----------



## mindbender29 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am in this boat right now as well. I posted in another thread about woodworking with my special needs son. I was looking at Saw Stop and some other table saws but in the end decided to go with scroll saw projects so he could be more hands on during the whole process.

We have 2 companies now donating wood to our cause locally and one of them is giving us exotic wood cut offs. I am needing to resaw most of the stuff we are getting. That is fine with me because we are showing the uniqueness of each kids abilities depending what their niche is.22qcreations is the name of our organization (website being built) it is to give kids and adults with 22q syndrome like my son has an outlet for their creative ideas. My sons is woodworking and that is what he connects with. So for my son we want to be able to resaw this wood and show the uniqueness of each piece of wood and make unique projects.

Someone who makes a living on the craft circuit came and met with me the other day and talked about how we need to set the shop up in a way to batch things out. I get that and I agree for him to sell things and make money on it then we need to make things faster. But I want them to have a uniqueness to them because there is a long story from how we got from a baby that you could tell something was not right with to a 31 minute seizure in 2012 to a now 20 year old that is mentally about 8 that loves to create something out of wood.

Sorry got off on a tangent there. The point is funds are limited and I am needed to resaw with my band saw like 90% of the time. I really need to decide in the next couple days between these saws and do I go with the 220 or 110 since I will be resawing. I would have to have 220 put in the garage and that will be $250 from the electrician. If I did that what saw brand is the best out of all the ones to choose from? I have been reading, watching and trying to decide on my own but I can not figure it out. Because no matter what way I go it sucks up so much of my budget. But the band saw he can use with supervision along with the scroll saw. Since God has opened the door for all this free wood then the things made need to be things from the free wood. Living where we do near the mountains we have lots of people cutting slabs and wood is not hard to come by. I really like the idea of making our own wood out of the scraps the saw mills have as well for projects. So I know the kind of tools I need but figuring out the right ones is not easy. Any help I would thank you for.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

How is it possible that so many people have the same dilemma? After spending hours on YouTube I'm going with the Rikon 10 326. The build, fit and finish of the two seem very close. Both are 1 3/4 hp, both have the same fence design although I like the way the Rikon mounts and adjusts better. What I like about the Rikon is the bearings vs the ceramic guides on the Laguna. As was pointed out of YouTube they aren't solid ceramic they are only a coating which wears out and the replacement cost is $100 dollars! Also the warranty on the Laguna motor is only 1 year, Rikon is 5 years on everything. Those two things to me are a deal breaker. I had the Rikon 10 325 saw as well as a few other Rikon tools and I can't say enough good things about their customer service. So I'm just waiting for the sale at Woodcraft to make my move.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

After owning a Rikon for 6 or 7 years and a Laguna for over two years, I would never again have a saw that has bearing blade guides like those on the Rikon. It is harder to set, it holds the blade less stable and the bearings wear out quickly. I don't know about any Youtube video but I have resawn about a mile of Maple, Cherry and Walnut on the Laguna and the guides still work perfectly. I have replaced the bearings on the Rikon about 4 or 5 times over the years. Now, I only use it for cutting curves.

I still use both saws regularly but for different purposes.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Finally decided and ordered the Laguna 14/12 2 days ago. With the 10% off I got it, the mobile base and with shipping and it was a tad under $1,200.


----------



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

I was also trying to decide between these two and a "brand new, made one cut" 14/12 popped up on Craigslist last weekend for $700.
That made the decision a little easier! It was actually brand new and is my shop now
So far I'm really impressed with it. I went ahead and converted it to 240v as I didn't have a dedicated 120v circuit where I wanted it. I've resawn several logs and cut a 20" circle out of 3/4" oak, so far it's been flawless after a careful setup


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

> After owning a Rikon for 6 or 7 years and a Laguna for over two years, I would never again have a saw that has bearing blade guides like those on the Rikon. It is harder to set, it holds the blade less stable and the bearings wear out quickly. I don t know about any Youtube video but I have resawn about a mile of Maple, Cherry and Walnut on the Laguna and the guides still work perfectly. I have replaced the bearings on the Rikon about 4 or 5 times over the years. Now, I only use it for cutting curves.
> 
> I still use both saws regularly but for different purposes.
> 
> I know the frustration of trying to set up the bearings on the older saw, however Rikon has come up with a new system that works great. It's an upgrade, much larger bearings and spring loaded. It's $150 but right now Woodcraft has it for $100 and it's standard on the new saws. I saw it on YouTube and gave it a try at the store. I couldn't believe how easy it was to set the blade. So it's the best of both worlds. Easy to use, no tools required and steel bearings that should last for years. The ones on my 10 325 have never been replaced in 5 years.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/toolless-blade-guide-retrofit-rikon-band-saw.aspx


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

I had the problem of aligning and tracking the blade untill I saw Snardgrasses YouTube video. It's a must watch.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the Rikon saw and am happy with it. My buddie has the Laguna and I think he has the better saw


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Never had the Laguna but got a great deal on a new 10 326 for under $800 and so far it's been perfect. Love the ease of setting the guides and really like the new fence. Even the Stock blade is decent.


----------



## jgred (Dec 21, 2017)

I am going thru this dilemma right now as well.


----------



## spineman (Jan 11, 2018)

Just bought the Rikon 10-326 after an extensive eval of all options including Laguana. Here were the final points.
1.* 5 year warranty.* They believe in their product. Laguna 1 year. Come on Laguna.
2. Blade Guide system rocks! Super fast, toolless.
3. Awesome fence. State of the art.
4. Two miter slots!
5. Fence works on both sides of blade when tilited 45%
6. Rack and pinion table. Fast, accurate.locking arm
7. Storage below.
8. Awesome manual. Inside reference sticker.
9. Fit and finish is great.
10. Smooth and 13"+ resaw capacity.
11. Very nice 5/8" blade included.
12. Complete tool kit in nice zipper pouch.
This saw has blown me away. Industry standard. IMHO. Could not buy anything else even for $1,000 more with these features. Laguna was the saw to bea t and they blew it away! No more dilemma.
Only wish? Electronic brake on THIS saw.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

I totally agree. Besides all that you listed the Rikon just looks like a more substantial saw, a bigger saw, a better saw.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I like my Rikon. It's a 325, no brake. I never thought I'd need the brake, I don't.
Only problem with the BS is adjusting the bearings onderneath the table…
I keep a 3/4" blade on it and a 1/4" blade on my old Delta.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

As to ceramic vs bearings, I've had both, and the standard steel guides that eat blades.

Any problem with the bearings systems was - ME. Once I got past me, they were fine.

I will say, regarding bearings, my Powermatic bearings run twenty each through Powermatic and takes five up and five down. HOWEVER, the same bearings from a bearing supplier run about $7.00 for eight or ten.

I did have a bit of trouble with seals still allowing dust in to bearings. In response, I went against the rules, pulled the seals and packed the bearings with molybdenum grease I had on hand, reinstalled the seals, mounted them and now it's been months since one has given me any problems.

If I allow the bearings to press against the blade [so they're running all the time (and except when I'm running my Carter Stabilizer guide, which I love)], I have problems. If I leave a couple thousandths gap, I don't.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I may be the only one here who owns and uses both a Rikon and the Laguna 14/12 bandsaws. The Rikon is an older model but the characteristics are similar to the newer ones. Obviously, I like both of them. I use the Rikon for fine curve cutting and utility work and the Laguna sees almost 100% resaw duty. The fit and finish of the Laguna is far better than the Rikon but fit and finish don't determine usability. My biggest complaint with the Rikon is that the saw guides are grossly inferior to those of the Laguna. They are difficult to set and the bearings fail so often that I buy them in tubes of 10. I very seldom adjust them. If I did, I would either get rid of the saw or buy after market guides. If this is going to be your only band saw, I recommend you just budget in a replacement blade guide system from day one. The Laguna is more expensive but has no such flaws.


----------



## Mainbuilder (Sep 22, 2018)

I had the Laguna HD 16 for about 7years. Incredible saw. Some drawbacks are the bottom door hitting the fence handle so it will not open all the way without removing the fence. And blade changes meant adjusting the bottom guides which is a challenge. The simple solution was adjust it wide and leave alone. I know these have been mentioned before but what bothered me was laguna has been getting feed back on these issues for years and their newest model 14-12 has the same problem. It doesn't speak well for customer relations when they don't respond. Both are easy fixes. As for Woodcraft their salespeople push the laguna. I have not met a sales person who has used either saw let alone could make a comparison. Use you best judgement based on your needs, and listen to your peers, they know what is going on


----------



## willcare (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had the 14-12 for a year and love it. The quality is very high and the service is great. Called them because the fence was not flat, and got a new one in the mail several days later. Ceramic guides are great. Only drawback is no brake.


----------



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

> What I like about the Rikon is the bearings vs the ceramic guides on the Laguna. As was pointed out of YouTube they aren t solid ceramic they are only a coating which wears out and the replacement cost is $100 dollars!
> 
> - mgmine


are there any good third-party replacements that are cheaper?

thanks


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry I don't know if there are any good 3rd party suppliers. I went with the Rikon and couldn't be happier. This my 2nd one and I only got the new one because I liked the newer bearing system better. I sold my older one for a hundred less than I paid for it and ended up with a brand new saw for not much extra money.


----------



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

> Sorry I don t know if there are any good 3rd party suppliers. I went with the Rikon and couldn t be happier. This my 2nd one and I only got the new one because I liked the newer bearing system better. I sold my older one for a hundred less than I paid for it and ended up with a brand new saw for not much extra money.
> 
> - mgmine


thanks, i think i'm def leaning rikon cuz of warranty and price of bearings


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> Sorry I don t know if there are any good 3rd party suppliers.


I am pretty sure there are no third party suppliers of the ceramic inserts. Space Age Ceramics makes them and they don't even have the Laguna versions on their site. However, the cost of replacing the guides should not be a deciding factor. You will replace the bearings on the Rikon many times before you wear out a set of the ceramic guides. The ceramic guides have no moving parts and are so much harder than the blade backer it would be rare if a hobbyist ever wore a set out. I have seen a couple that have been well used in hobby shops from the early days of Laguna supplying them that have no visually perceptible wear.


----------



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

> Sorry I don t know if there are any good 3rd party suppliers.
> 
> I am pretty sure there are no third party suppliers of the ceramic inserts. Space Age Ceramics makes them and they don t even have the Laguna versions on their site. However, the cost of replacing the guides should not be a deciding factor. You will replace the bearings on the Rikon many times before you wear out a set of the ceramic guides. The ceramic guides have no moving parts and are so much harder than the blade backer it would be rare if a hobbyist ever wore a set out. I have seen a couple that have been well used in hobby shops from the early days of Laguna supplying them that have no visually perceptible wear.
> 
> - AHuxley


interesting, i might still lean rikon cuz of warranty but now you have me thinking….

thanks


----------



## kroginold (Jul 13, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but because there are some recent posts, I want to correct a statement made earlier about the laguna guides. The guides are solid ceramic, not a coating. The YouTuber who put out this misinformation looked at the metal from his blade that had worn off on the ceramic guides and thought the guides had worn through. The ceramic guides are SOLID but over time the metal from blades will wear off on them. This does not affect the function of the guides. Also there is no "fuss" to setting them up. Unlike bearings or the older cool blocks system, ceramic guides are meant to touch the blade, so they are very easy to position.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

As an aside without any set up or fooling around I was able to resaw a piece of wood to the thickness of a saw blade, about 1/16" thick. The blade wasn't even touching the bearings, I simple put it on and started sawing. The Rikon 10-326 is by far the best bandsaw I have owned . When it goes on sale I would snap it up. As far as bearings or guides I have no opinion which is better but I have never worn out the bearings on any of my saws. With the 5 year warranty from Rikon they would replace them for free if they did wear out. Speaking of warranty you won't find any better customer service. I had a sander that I bought off ebay and the bearing on that was shot. I called Rikon and ordered a new one. When it came I couldn't figure how to get the old one out so I called them again. The guy I was talking to went to the back room and took a machine apart with me standing by on the phone just so he could explain step by step what to do!


----------



## jsk12 (Nov 23, 2016)

do you think using graphite spray on the bearings might help? the graphite dries so im guessing the bearings shouldn't gunk up, haven't tested it though


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> With the 5 year warranty from Rikon they would replace them for free if they did wear out.


Guide bearings are considered a wear item and not covered under warranty unless they are DOA. With heavy use, one will go through maybe a set a year possibly two sets of bottom bearings. With light use, say once or twice a month, it is possible to get several years before having any issues.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have the 19" Rikon. After a bit of learning curve it performs well.when the guide bearings started growling I switched to Space Age Ceramin guides. I recommend them. One of my WW buddies has the Laguna. I played with it a bit and I think it's a superior saw to the Rikon , build quality mostly.


----------



## mgmine (Apr 1, 2015)

> do you think using graphite spray on the bearings might help? the graphite dries so im guessing the bearings shouldn't gunk up, haven't tested it though
> 
> - phillywoodshop


Don't worry about the bearings, you can get after market sealed bearings for under $1 dollar each. I'm not sure what others use their saw for but I consider myself a typical home user and have never had to replace a bearing on any brand of band saw that I have owned. I have had to replace bearings on the table saw and got aftermarket ones for a fraction of the cost that Delta was selling them for. Go for the saw that you want just don't get something like a Grizzly.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've had to change bearings on my saw(s) several times. All it takes is spacing out and setting them too tight or to run constantly. Too tight can even come from running green or wet wood. HOWEVER, like mgmine says, they can be bought from bearing suppliers on the cheap.

If I went to Powermatic, I'd pay around $200.00 for a full set of guide bearings, but I get them from suppliers for about ten bucks for eight or ten, including shipping.

I do have problems with seals allowing fine dust in, so I experimented and packed a couple bearings with moly grease. I don't remember if I used some of my ceramic ones or standard steel ones, but they've been going far longer than the last set.

I should note that several of the sets just needed the seals removed, soaking in solvent and rinsing to remove gunk, then new grease or oil (I didn't have the extra's handy back then).


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> you can get after market sealed bearings for under $1 dollar each.


Though it might be somewhat counterintuitive you want shielded as opposed to sealed bearings for bandsaw guides. The smaller "skateboard bearings" that you need for most saw guides can be gotten for about a buck each, the larger bearings Rikon now uses will be about $2 each so about $20 a set from a place like VBX. The whole point I was making is the ceramic blocks need to be replaced much less often than bearings, the long-term costs of replacement will not be significantly lopsided.


----------



## Candave (11 mo ago)

I have the laguna 14-12.
Love the saw, hate the guides but even more the tiny ridiculous guide adjustments


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a Rikon 10-325 I upgraded the guides to the new tooless ones and they are great. My woodworking club shop has the Laguna 14-12 and the guides suck. A lot of it is too many people playing with the guides that know nothing about how to use them. The laguna has been down for repairs 4 times in a year and a half. My 12 year old Rikon still runs like a charm.


----------

